# Like the LGB Genesis? here's a rare one



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

This was customized by LGBoA but only a few were released due to problems with paint color and quality. Look closely and you will see why: 
Here's the prototype








Whats intresrting to me is that the prototype's road number is 231 and the model's road number is 230


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice loco. Yes those are pretty rare.


But what am I supposed to find by looking closely? Looks pretty spot on to me. Font is a bit off, but not too bad. Is it the roof? Supposed to be white instead of black? Hard to tell from the prototype photo. 

Oh I think you mean the wonky back stripe. Yeah that is a bummer for the price they were asking on these.


#230 is OK, they have 4 #228-231, see this LINK. 

What is interesting about these is that under the nose NH logo is an escape hatch. At least I think I remember reading somewhere that this is an escape hatch.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like your engine is missing the REAR fan.

Where did you find this and how much do they cost?

Is yours METEL or PLASTIC?


When these were to come out years ago, they were to be part of the METEL series.

Remember the White Pass, GG-1, Garrett and so on?

LGB went bankrupt, before they brought them out.

Saint Aubins, had them listed for around $3000 with factory sound, in Garden Railways years ago.

Did you see the one on E-bay? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150338292196

This guy has sister engine #229 with Pheonix sound: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIwv8baFMiM

Here is a photo.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/CDOT_GE_Genesis_230.JPG

youtube, #230 your engine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L51fOVz57sk&feature=related

youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7uqWpTBXKA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sM0XDxcflE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEOR4zi0Fu4&feature=related

Check out the REAR RUNNER, I like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQ1SJncIs4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLg3E633a0Q


I never get tired of watching that paint scheme.

You got a mighty fine engine, you should get the USA trains or some other brand passanger cars, like the other man in the video.

Enjoy Dave


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Matt The black paint on the side is poorly masked and has over sprayed onto the orange. The ,white is almost a computer beige color. Not that I'm complaining still a great color scheme, 
Bill


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Dave H - you wrote - 'When these were to come out years ago, they were to be part of the METEL series. Remember the White Pass, GG-1, Garrett and so on? LGB went bankrupt, before they brought them out.' 

The White Pass Mike #73, the GG-1 and the Garratt were all made by Aster of Yokohama, just down the road from where I lived. The mike actually used the 'bendy' drive mechanism from the 'plastic' mike and the Garratt was probably the very best model EVER to come out of the Aster/LGB co-operation. Certainly the White Pass mike was the worst, if only because of the constantly failing drive-train. 

ALL made it into production, the mike having been made in a series of 600 - mine is #373. I have also owned two others, but I'm not going to numerate them in case anybody here has one of them... 

So they WERE produced before LGB went bankrupt. 

However, I'm not familiar with the 'METEL' series you mention. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The NH Genesis was NOT going to be made in Metal. The NH units were a custom run of 30 or less. They are beautiful engines. I saw the prototype which is owned by a friend of mine and contacted the person who did the work to get one painted for myself. There are also Amfleet passenger cars that were painted and decaled for NH/CDOT to go with them. While not prototypical they do look good together. 
LAO


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, 

I ment the BRASS/METEL ASTER series. 

Ltotis, my hobby shop miss informed me(or maybe he didn't know), saying the Genesis was to be part of the ASTER series.

I found it on page 95 August 2007 Garden Railway, St. Aubin ad.

You are right, "fewer than 30 built" $929.89, or $1249.89 with sound, decoder & smoke.

My next question.

Does anyone have one?

Or seen these engines?

What sound did they come with, (F7 maybe)?

Ltotis, 

Where can a person get one painted like yours, who do we contact to get one?


Thanks


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, metAl. Understand now. There is no 'Aster series', AFAIK, simply that every now and then LGB asked Aster to co-operate in the production of a prestige model. The GG-1 was the last such co-op model, and Aster must be breathing a sigh of relief that it is almost certainly the very last time they ever have to work with LGB. As I'm sure you know, Aster Hobbies is THE world's definitive Gauge 1 live-steam model railway manufacturing company in its own right and would not care to be thought of as a side-line of a failed company like LGB. 

So the NH Genesis was a marketing ploy by LGB to sell the plastic LGB Genesis, not a bad model, by all accounts, as an expensive limited edition.

At the price they wanted, it bombed, and no wonder.

If you want one, then either our good friend and paint-job supremo John, over at Winona Garden Railways in Guelph, ONT, can help you out, or Jeff at Shawmut Car Shops. Both are very fine craftsmen, as I can testify with the custom paint jobs they have done for me.

As for who has one, well, plainly, Bill has one - the pix show it on his track in his backyard, don't they? 

Cost is not a lot these days, IMHO - see this post underneath THIS thread - 

Ltotis








1st Class Member








Foreman
Posts:113

Send Message







04/19/2009 5:24 PM  Quote Alert The Genesis engine was going in the $180 range at the ECLSTS and the cars were going for around $160. 
LAO Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org

PS - if Aster had made it, it would have hit the $3k barrier without any doubt, and even less of them them would have been sold. As I mentioned in another thread, Aster do not care to be associated with 'model failure' in any way, especially after the fiasco with the White Pass mikado.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

fwiw i recall mentioning on the old lgb club forum that i wanted a NH genny-and 

it was supported by many others as a suggested road name- 

only a short while later did i learn that these were being offered in a custom paint and offered in limited supply-and at 900 non sound 1200 sound 

i remember mentioning this to dave buffington- 
probably just a coincidence 

i love the mcginnis scheme -but i also recall being aghast at the difference in price (about a 600 upcharge-) and a disclaimer that the paint wasnt as weather worthy as regular LGB paint 

nice loco you have there indeed and i think its stunning-have seen these in person when i visit my son at college in NY 
still want one 
would love to see a shot of the LGB coaches in the NH/dot 
scheme if anyone can oblige


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I betcha that the paint would be weatherproof if either John @ Winona or Jeff @ Shawmut had painted them. My custom-paint job locos from their workshops have stood the test of time and weather without any sign of degradation whatsoever.

I reckon that a loco off e-*** - and I've just found six of them for around $250 - another coupla hundred for the complicated paint-job and the dedicated Phoenix sound system and you are good to go for about seven hundred $$$. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

This particular engine was bought off of eBay. it is missing it's fan cover and the paint is far from perfect. Black overspray and white that's beige. I think the base color was orange and it changed the color of the white area. I saw the add in GR 1999 from St Albans. I suspect that there are more than 30 of these around as I have seen 3 or 4 on eBay in the last year. I may have a picture of the coaches from the train show in Springfield Mass.I will try to find it.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one of the coaches. So do friends of mine in the CCTGG. The problem with painting the Genesis units is the chemical makeup of the paint and plastic on them. It is not easy at all to paint them. If anyone wants to get one painted up contact me offline and I will have tge person who did mine contact you. HE does not have computer access. 
LAO


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

As the Genny's were being painted by someone oter than themselves (LGBoA) it was prudent for them to put in that disclaimer. No matter who they used to paint them.
LAO


----------

